

Building a search engine? The most important feature you can add - boyter
http://searchco.de/blog/view/building-a-search-engine-the-most-important-feature-you-can-add

======
srikrishnan
Great point! This makes sense for techies - I tried hard to give Bing a good
run, but found myself hitting google.com too often (after looking at the
results). " !g" would have definitely made Bing sticky for me!

I used to work on a search product. Interestingly, a lot of layman users don't
even realize which search they use. So this would not help for any real gain
in numbers for the search engines adopting it (other than in the tech
community).

There was a time when mywebsearch (or some such search engine) had its stats
very close to the numbers of a very popular torrent client. Needless to say, a
mini-survey revealed the users did not even realize their browser's home page
had been hijacked (when they installed the torrent client)! They thought they
were "googling" (results might have been powered by Google, but thats not the
point.)

------
alphabethos
Hi!

I work for DuckDuckGo and happened to catch your article here. I noticed that
despite your praise, a few of the engines you mentioned were missing bangs.
We've just added !gigablast (!giga), !procog (!pc), and !verticalset (!vs).
The rest already have !bangs (note that MSN/Live/Bing are the same, as are
Altavista/Yahoo).

We also accept new !bangs at <https://duckduckgo.com/newbang.html>

Thanks!

~~~
boyter
Good to hear :) I was wondering to contact. Rather the ask Gabriel this works
:)

